# First 3D background



## jeffro71856 (Feb 6, 2014)

://i583.photobucket.com///i583.photobucket.com/albums/ss280/jeffro71856/IMG_20140410_170654_594.jpg[/IMG][/URL]albums/ss280/jeffro71856/IMG_20140314_205452_607-2.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## jeffro71856 (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

That looks great. Nice job!


----------



## jeffro71856 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks! I can't wait until it is done cycling


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah I think that looks pretty dang good! Both the rocks and the BG match nicely. What are you going to stock it with?


----------



## jeffro71856 (Feb 6, 2014)

Probably Africans labs and demasoni but i could change my mind 10 times before it is ready so many choices.


----------



## Skie (Apr 13, 2014)

Is that a aquaterra 3D background. Nice looking and nice job. How was the install? If you have any tips about installing them let me know because I want one but don't want to screw up a 250$ background on the Install. How long did it take to put in because I will have to drain and recycle the tank while my fish are held at my work. I'm going to be renovating my tank this summer and hope to install a aquaterra background along with a eheim 2180.


----------



## jeffro71856 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Skie the background is actually homemade . It is made with blue foam insulation carved and also used a small torch . The color is Dryloc that i tinted with liquid concrete tint and also used silicone to assemble and stick to back of tank. Total cost was around $50.00 and A Lot of time


----------



## jeffro71856 (Feb 6, 2014)




----------

